# Saturna Island Trip



## Sprinter-Falia (Mar 13, 2013)

Did a overnighter to Saturna Island to check out my bikepacking set up. Had to bring my Labrador Retriever with me so no huge miles or fast riding. Drove from my place in North Vancouver to the Tsawwassen ferry terminal. Caught the 0700 to Swartz Bay then the 910 to Saturna Island.


----------



## Sprinter-Falia (Mar 13, 2013)

On our way to Saturna.


----------



## Sprinter-Falia (Mar 13, 2013)

Cruising past Saltspring Island


----------



## Sprinter-Falia (Mar 13, 2013)

After landing on Saturna we rode up to the summit of Mt. Warburton Pike. About a 40-50 minute ride. Great views of south Pender Island and into the San Juan Islands in Washington state.


----------



## Sprinter-Falia (Mar 13, 2013)

I was tempted to camp on Mt Warburton Pike. The views were awesome and it was going to be a full moon. Nootka was pretty hot and I figured it was best to head for the campsite at Narvaez Bay so Nootka could have a swim and cool off. The gulf islands are pretty dry this time of year and I had to carry all our water. There is no water at the campsite. We head off down the trail along the bluffs. Cool trail but not very long.


----------



## Sprinter-Falia (Mar 13, 2013)

Got to Narvaez Bay and Nootka had a swim and I set up camp.


----------



## Sprinter-Falia (Mar 13, 2013)

Uneventful night. The next morning we stopped by the Marblehead look-out.


----------



## Sprinter-Falia (Mar 13, 2013)

After breakfast and coffee in town its off to Winter Cove.


----------



## fleetwood (Apr 1, 2009)

Great pics and so awesome that you took the pooch along. Looks like a cool trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sprinter-Falia (Mar 13, 2013)

After a icy cold Philips Ginger Beer it was back across the Island to the pub in Lyall Harbour to wait for the 4:20 Ferry.


----------



## Sprinter-Falia (Mar 13, 2013)

Nootka crashed on the deck at the pub. I had lunch and a couple of cold ones. The ticket gal from BC Ferries actually comes over to the pub and sells you your ferry ticket in the pub, no need to stand in line. Awesome. Good food and a nice view. A nice easy trip from Vancouver. Good Times.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Had a couple wonderful trips as a kid on a sail boat with fam that included Sucia island. You're bringing back good memories. :thumbsup:


Sprinter-Falia said:


> ...The ticket gal from BC Ferries actually comes over to the pub and sells you your ferry ticket in the pub, no need to stand in line....


WOW. It's almost... like.... _civilized_.
Gonna start lobbying harder for a trip north.


----------



## Sprinter-Falia (Mar 13, 2013)

verslowrdr said:


> Had a couple wonderful trips as a kid on a sail boat with fam that included Sucia island. You're bringing back good memories. :thumbsup:
> 
> WOW. It's almost... like.... _civilized_.
> Gonna start lobbying harder for a trip north.


Glad you enjoyed the ride report. Was thinking of checking out Orcas Island later in September once all the trails reopen to mountain bikers. I hear there is some good riding there.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, we actually ended up on Orcas last September after getting chased out of the mountains by smoke from wildfires. Turned out to be much nicer riding (and more vert!) than I'd anticipated. If you go, try to loop it up so you hit the long north/NE trail section from the top down to the lake... really milks the elevation out. Husby was nuking down it and wadded up by tagging his handlebar on a pole that was sticking out of the uphill side of the trail- just glad he did a simple wipeout and didn't impale himself when he landed in the brush, lol.


----------

